# Has anyone here ever...



## Amshel (Nov 24, 2007)

gotten any freebies from your source? Just curious because I hear about it all the time, but they seem to either be chosen totally at random or otherwise.

I _did_, however, get two individually wrapped Toblerone chocolates with first box of Party Shorts. My very first box of course!

Share your story. I'm sure some people have gotten some fantastic freebies for being fantastic customers, right?


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

I have never paid for fuel for my lighter drink good scotch for free and Saturday went in to smoke one and he handed me a Bolivar Robusto.. 

Well see what happens to today!!!


----------



## sandsman1 (Nov 20, 2007)

almost every order i get from cuban crafters there some kinda treat in there mostly the throw away cutters --and i had a prob with a lighter i got from them sent it back sent me a new one with no problems and threw in a stogie for my trouble -- i grabed a humi from them with my first order and some juice for it about a 1/3rd leaked out during shipping when i mentioned it they just sent a new full one -- i gotta say there not afraid to treat a customer right and i spoke with a gentleman there named Jorge and it was a pleasure both times -- its nice to see a company that wants your return biz


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

sandsman1 said:


> almost every order i get from cuban crafters there some kinda treat in there mostly the throw away cutters --and i had a prob with a lighter i got from them sent it back sent me a new one with no problems and threw in a stogie for my trouble -- i grabed a humi from them with my first order and some juice for it about a 1/3rd leaked out during shipping when i mentioned it they just sent a new full one -- i gotta say there not afraid to treat a customer right and i spoke with a gentleman there named Jorge and it was a pleasure both times -- its nice to see a company that wants your return biz


I believe it is a no no to name sources here.:hn Please edit your post.


----------



## sandsman1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Stonefox said:


> I believe it is a no no to name sources here.:hn Please edit your post.


i dont get your complaint stonefox i see many companys named all over this forum but if you feel the need just delete my whole post -- i dont see a delete button or i would have just did it


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

I don't think you have to edit that one...he's naming an American site that ships "domestics" and other cigar related products.I don't see a problem.


I've gotten a few gifts from certain friendly vendors...hats,free smokes,swag...it's always nice to get freebies.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Lost Sailor said:


> I don't think you have to edit that one...he's naming an American site that ships "domestics" and other cigar related products.I don't see a problem.
> 
> I've gotten a few gifts from certain friendly vendors...hats,free smokes,swag...it's always nice to get freebies.


So true ... "Cuban Crafters" isn't actually a Cuban cigars source. The OP was about gifts from Cuban vendors (since this is the Habanos lounge).

And I'm with Lost Sailor on the freebies -- gotten that stuff too, except for the hats (damn a hat would be nice).


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Amshel said:


> gotten any freebies from your source? Just curious because I hear about it all the time, but they seem to either be chosen totally at random or otherwise.
> 
> I _did_, however, get two individually wrapped Toblerone chocolates with first box of Party Shorts. My very first box of course!
> 
> Share your story. I'm sure some people have gotten some fantastic freebies for being fantastic customers, right?


I think the toblerone's are standard fare from that particular vendor. It least that's been my experience with them.....


----------



## Hank (Feb 21, 2007)

I've got some machine made cigars
and Ive got some chocolate too.


----------



## sandsman1 (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks prof im still on my first coffee and couldent fig what i was doin wrong haha -- who ever can,, feel free to delete my reply i didnt look befor i typed it last nite and didnt realize it was about that --- seya sands


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

I have received "freebies" before. Some machine made some hand rolled. Have also received a Christmas present for the past two years from one vendor.

Kinda neat when it happens.


Ron


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

Got two free Monte #2's with my last big purchase (two boxes of Party Shorts and a cab of Boli PC's)


----------



## Amshel (Nov 24, 2007)

Lost Sailor said:


> I don't think you have to edit that one...he's naming an American site that ships "domestics" and other cigar related products.I don't see a problem.
> 
> I've gotten a few gifts from certain friendly vendors...hats,free smokes,swag...it's always nice to get freebies.


Hats! That's plural... with an "s". Wow! I love Toblerones, but I could use a hat instead, yeah.


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Amshel said:


> gotten any freebies from your source? Just curious because I hear about it all the time, but they seem to either be chosen totally at random or otherwise.
> 
> I _did_, however, get two individually wrapped Toblerone chocolates with first box of Party Shorts. My very first box of course!
> 
> Share your story. I'm sure some people have gotten some fantastic freebies for being fantastic customers, right?


LOL. I think I know who your distributer is. :tu I got the same two chocolates in both my purchases. Funny thing is, I had ordered from two separate vendors. They had the exact same markings on the outside as well. I guess they use the same warehouse/distributor. Either that, or one company owns multiple sites.

The only time I have ever gotten a freebie it was two HDM Petite Robustos. Very nice gesture.


----------



## Amshel (Nov 24, 2007)

Beachcougar said:


> LOL. I think I know who your distributer is. :tu I got the same two chocolates in both my purchases. Funny thing is, I had ordered from two separate vendors. They had the exact same markings on the outside as well. I guess they use the same warehouse/distributor. Either that, or one company owns multiple sites.
> 
> The only time I have ever gotten a freebie it was two HDM Petite Robustos. Very nice gesture.


 As I know it, I think a lot of companies pool from a common warehouse in a certain country that is known for their obsession with chocolate. It doesn't bother me, inasmuch as I think that it lends some credit to their reputation. But I wish the freebies got better, uh-huh. I'd really dig a hat! So I could look like this: :cb


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I also got the Toblerones... along with a box of RASS that was advertised as 13 months old and turned out be 3 months old. I would rather have had the right box code and no chocolate, personally.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Once got an extra box when had two delivered....they were Chicos! :ss


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I just received a couple sticks for a deley in shipment.
Both custom rolls. One was from the mid '80s and the other from '98
I was appreciative.
I want to know why I don't get Chocolates DAMN IT!!!!

What vendor is that??? (This is Rhetoric to all the you over zealous Mods that want to give me yet another "dimerit")

Damn, I thought I had all the good vendors........

Anyway, have a GREAT Holiday season

B


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> I also got the Toblerones... along with a box of RASS that was advertised as 13 months old and turned out be 3 months old. I would rather have had the right box code and no chocolate, personally.


Whoops. Maybe the chocolate was 13 months old?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

My firs purchase from a new vendor he sent me two LFdC Petit Coronas... since then I have become addicted to them, the vendor is a rat bastage...


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

woah, woah, wait a minute here.

it seems like everyone is getting fat pills but me! can someone pm me? i don't get anything for my order other than foam peanuts and dirty looks from my wife.

well i once ordered a whole bunch and i asked the vendor if he could throw in, and charge me for, a couple of short churchills (they were new and I wanted to try them). he did and didn't charge me, but still i had asked.

this sucks. either i'm not ordering enough, or my vendors don't like me, or i got the wrong vendors (or all three).


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Last order my vendor took a week to tell me they were out of stock on a box. So they tossed in an extra Cuaba Divino and Monte #1. Other than that chocolates and a pocket calendar. :tuNot as good as what Darrell got.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

My first 2 box order came with 3 handrolled cc's, was plenty happy with that for a freebie.....!:tu


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Amshel said:


> As I know it, I think a lot of companies pool from a common warehouse in a certain country that is known for their obsession with chocolate. It doesn't bother me, inasmuch as I think that it lends some credit to their reputation. But I wish the freebies got better, uh-huh. I'd really dig a hat! So I could look like this: :cb


They must use the same CC processor because I just checked the statement and the name is identical for both.

But yes, I have ordered 8-10 boxes and got zilch as a freebie. I need some new vendors


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

Beachcougar said:


> They must use the same CC processor because I just checked the statement and the name is identical for both.
> 
> But yes, I have ordered 8-10 boxes and got zilch as a freebie. I need some new vendors


:tpd:


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Sure have. Anything from custom rolled cigars to 1960s vintage cigars to Partagas 160s and other "humidor" cigars. I do spend a decent amount of $$ with each of my main vendors, though.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

i once got two free orders of sopapillas at a mexican restaraunt...
but that about covers it when it comes to getting free stuff after a purchase anywhere.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Yep. Nothing special, five packs of mm's and a Punch Punch once.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

yep.


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

Matches. Until recently my cigar merchant always included a box of matches with each order, now they £0.10 a pack. Oh well.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

my first order they threw in a 5'er of monte puritos. Have never received any other freebie from any vendor. 
Maybe I need to look for a new one.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

daniel2001 said:


> Matches. Until recently my cigar merchant always included a box of matches with each order, now they £0.10 a pack. Oh well.


He charges you for matches? That is the ultimate chicken-crap gesture. I would be finding another vendor tout de suite.


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

mash said:


> He charges you for matches? That is the ultimate chicken-crap gesture. I would be finding another vendor tout de suite.


Problem is that this place is the cheapest cigar merchant I have found in the UK, so unless I want to pay an extra 5 or 10% per stick, then I'm going to carry on buying from them, and they take good care of their stock, package well and always dispatch things very quickly.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Just chocolate and a calendar. Nothing too exciting.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

daniel2001 said:


> Problem is that this place is the cheapest cigar merchant I have found in the UK, so unless I want to pay an extra 5 or 10% per stick, then I'm going to carry on buying from them, and they take good care of their stock, package well and always dispatch things very quickly.


Huh, I see your point. Still though, pretty strange business practice.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Just chocolate and a calendar. Nothing too exciting.


That's what i got as well. My wife scarfed the chocolates.

They also have been throwing in a few of the really small RyJ sticks that I don't know the name of but smoke in about 3 minutes.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Depends on the vendor.

The wonderful 52 cabs are always a nice thing.

Keychains from old friends.

Couple of 30th Cohibas were nice.

The Scotch was a surprize.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Depends on the vendor.
> 
> The wonderful 52 cabs are always a nice thing.
> 
> ...


Daammmn thats nice


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

I just got a keychain from a vendor I have not bought from in >6 months. I thought I was lucky until I heard all the goodies you all have been getting.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> The Scotch was a surprize.


So...you made the "top customer list" this year? Congrats!


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

My B&M recently inducted me into their "Cigar Club" and one of the perks is I get a three pack of all the new smokes that come in for free!


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

Nope nada nothing, unless you count the offer for a free stay at guantanamo bay when I tried to order for Georgestexas cuabans dot com. haha

sorry bad joke


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Yes.

Cigars from one and Key Chain that was unexpected from another.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

I received a free lighter and a free "Mario's Special" cigar on one trip out to *Town* & *Country Cigar Warehouse*.

Other than that, no. But then, I'm no high roller or big spender. I'm just another customer and I don't really want anything other than to be treated with respect and courtesy.


----------

